# Problème: plus de barre d'outil "MAIL"



## lucas_andre (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
voilà mon problème:
Du jour au lendemain j'ai remarqué que quand j'allais dans "Mail", je n'avais plus la barre d'outils avec tous les raccourcis (relever le courrier, supprimé message, nouveau message etc etc.)

Savez-vous comment faut-il faire pour la remettre ?( moi j'ai pas trouvé)

Merci d'avance!

lucas


----------



## xanadu (5 Janvier 2011)

lucas_andre a dit:


> Bonjour,
> voilà mon problème:
> Du jour au lendemain j'ai remarqué que quand j'allais dans "Mail", je n'avais plus la barre d'outils avec tous les raccourcis (relever le courrier, supprimé message, nouveau message etc etc.)
> 
> ...


Bonjour
Lance Mail, va dans la barre de menu puis Présentation et Personnaliser la barre d'outils
Puis tu glisses les icônes que tu veux....


----------



## lucas_andre (5 Janvier 2011)

Ha merci !!!

lucas


----------



## philpat (9 Février 2017)

xanadu a dit:


> Bonjour
> Lance Mail, va dans la barre de menu puis Présentation et Personnaliser la barre d'outils
> Puis tu glisses les icônes que tu veux....


bonjour Lucas, j'ai suivi tes indications, sauf que sur le mail de mon mac, dans "présentation", ne figure pas "Personnaliser la barre d'outils", bug ? merci


----------

